# Dolly is home :)



## Lisa21487 (Aug 26, 2013)

We picked dolly up yesterday morning, she is adorable so so tiny! Love her so much already but bear certainly doesn't feel the same!  and its heart breaking! Even though i know these things take time and its still early days its horrible! Yesterday bear wouldnt even be in the same room as her he was running away from her growling if she got too close, he was drooling terrible just really anxious, barking at every creek! Today he is giving her a lot of warnings but then chasing her, knocking her over with his head, bum in her face standing over her and mouthing her making crying noises?! He doesn't appear to hurt her at all she normally lays down but I'm worried he could hurt her! He keeps an eye on her always and i am not letting them out of my sight! Crating dolly so putting her in there every time she gets tired to have a sleep and giving bear my time! Stroking them both at the same time, praising him when he allows her to be close and he is calm and telling him enough when i feel he is growling at her for no reason? Also not allowing her so constantly be biting him etc? Am i doing right? Anything i could be doing that will help their relationship on?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Make sure he still feels top dog. Feed him first, put him on and off the lead first, in and out the car first, in fact make sure he is first for everything. Then he will know not to feel threatened and it won't bother her at all. This is just what we did with Dexter and it worked a treat. Good luck!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh doesn't dolly look delightful!! - so very pretty.
Ralph used to do the standing over ruby thing, he would just stand - so all his 4 legs were around her and she couldn't go anywhere.
He was a little wary, and a little rough.... But she soon learnt to give as good as she got, she was so vocal with him,
Even now when they play - he is a good big brother and let's her win as he lays on his back and she has him by the throat 
It will take a little bit of time - by the end of the week they will be inseparable, 
Like Tess says, make sure he feels the most important and top dog, greet him first, feed him first, pet him first, first treat to bear etc.
And of course bear can still have his big walks without dolly until she's allowed out & that will be good for bear.
Welcome home dolly!! I promise it will get easier for all involved, please keep us updated with news and lots and lots of pics xx


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

If you haven't read this thread, read it; I am sure it will help! Good luck!

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=50905


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sounds like you are going well. She is beautiful. Give it time. I have had Ozzy since 1/1 and Jake is just now playing with him. There were times it really got me down but let bear set the pace. He'll get there. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She looks beautiful and very pretty indeed. Sounds like she is doing great with her new brother. He on the other hand is just feeling a little bit threatened and unsure about the change in his pack. You are doing well and I'm sure it will all work out. Personally I let my two get on with it but made a point of fussing over Lola and treating her as more important. Now all is grand, they adore each other and are great company. Bear just isn't sure of his sister yet.


----------



## Lisa21487 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Yes feeding bear first etc, trying my hardest to make him feel top dog, then worry I'm not giving her the attention she needs, i haven't been giving her the hugs and attention i gave bear, im not picking her up for a hug as i dont want to make bear even more jealous, or should i be doing this like give bear and hug and a kiss then give dolly the same? Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I still picked Nina up for cuddles and encouraged lots of snuggles. Dolly needs you too. Get a sling or puppy carrier and take Dolly out on Bear's walks too. Involve her in everything you do.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

When we picked Phoebe up Max growled at her all the way home. He was quiet if her bottom was towards him, but if she turned to face him he would growl. So present Dollys bum to Bear, it instantly puts her below him in the pecking order. I gave Phoebe all the cuddles she needed and often had them on my lap together. Within three days things had settled. Within five days they were sleeping happily together at night and have never looked back. Infact it really makes me laugh now the way he falls down to allow her the upper hand. . It will be fine. Just intervene when it makes you uncomfortable, and let Bear know what isn't acceptable behaviour too. After all, you are the pack leader and have to protect the baby.


----------



## Lisa21487 (Aug 26, 2013)

We have progress!!! Yay! I was sat in between them on the sofa i got down on the floor and bear looked at dolly then moved to lay next to her!!! He'll growl at her when she wakes no doubt lol but I'm happy!  xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my.. That has to be one of the cutest pics ever! She's so dainty! See looks like you've made progress already! Hooray!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That is such a great picture.....good on Bear, he has decided to be her protector.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dolly looks so tiny next to Bear. So sweet.
It will work out, you are doing a fantastic job. Puppies are pretty resilient little things and dogs judge their interactions pretty well. Kiki was horrified when we brought Dot home, but she tolerated her quickly and liked her soon after.
Keep treats handy and give him lots any time he is close to her and you. Lots more pictures please.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Dolly is a little gem. You certainly sound like you are on top of things hopefully it won't be to long before her and bear are the best of friends.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I will be so interested to hear how they both get on over the next few days, we are bringing our little girl home in 3 weeks and I don't know how Billy (3) will take it. You just so want them to get along don't you.
Gorgeous pics x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I PROMICE you it will get better. I remember posting several times how paniced I felt that Sami didn't seem thrilled with Carley. For THREE days he would stand over her and block her from walking around, he mouthed her little head so much that it stayed soaked for threedays. If she came near him he would move away quick as lightnng ith a little warning growl. I was sooooo upset. You are doing all the right things, still give Dolly lots of hugs and love! They will work it out . . . on day three Carley had enoug and she did the cutest, funniest high pitched bark and grabbed onto his ear and dangled there like an ear bob!!! They ADORE each other now and yours will too. Here is a picture of them today . . . it took Sami 6 months before he would lay next to her and sleep.







Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Dolly is so cute so tiny I'm sure with time they will become best friends!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

That's so funny about presenting bums Cat! When we picked up Bonnie from the breeder she advised us to bring Dexter in to her house for their first introduction and she presented Bonnie's bum to him first! That way he straight away didn't feel confronted by her. It's a simple,but interesting point in the doggy world.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww how sweet that Bear is beggining to accept her. She is SO cute!  very interesting point about presenting the bums too! Keep going you're doing great!

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ha, I learned that little trick from The Dog Whisperer.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

will remember that if the day ever comes! Any updates today? loved the picture by the way.


----------



## Lisa21487 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for all your replys, it really helps loads!!! Bear greeted her this morning with a wagging tail and a good old sniff... He is laying next to her, but only on his terms, when he realises she has snuggled into him he gives a sharp growl and he's gone!! He is still mouthing her ALOT , at one point today i think she had enough and started giving as good as she got, really growling at him, she was almost hanging from his tash!! But has been pretty good, they have their own waterbowls which are either side of the kitchen but they both drinking out of each others, he'll be drinking and she'll go under him, between his legs and drinks the same time which he is not bothered by, she has her food in her crate as i know with food that would be a major issue! I researched that i could not expect bear to share his toys, so tried to keep dolly away from him but they are playing with each others, she will go up to him and try take what he has, sometimes he allows her 2 and will sit and watch until he can take it back, his stag is another issue though, he loves it and can chew on it for hours, he growls terrible at her but she doesnt always take the hint and scared he will snap, i was thinking about only letting him have his stag when she is crated? Or is this not fair , its hard to keep her away from him for the amount of time he keeps it, i try to distract her with one of her toys but she soon bounces off to him and is determined to get the stag!!!! My husbands away with work so its harder as i am trying to play with them at the same time!....god that was a long one! Sorry everyone!  xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lisa21487 said:


> We have progress!!! Yay! I was sat in between them on the sofa i got down on the floor and bear looked at dolly then moved to lay next to her!!! He'll growl at her when she wakes no doubt lol but I'm happy!  xx



I'm in love with this picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lisa21487 said:


> Thanks for all your replys, it really helps loads!!! Bear greeted her this morning with a wagging tail and a good old sniff... He is laying next to her, but only on his terms, when he realises she has snuggled into him he gives a sharp growl and he's gone!! He is still mouthing her ALOT , at one point today i think she had enough and started giving as good as she got, really growling at him, she was almost hanging from his tash!! But has been pretty good, they have their own waterbowls which are either side of the kitchen but they both drinking out of each others, he'll be drinking and she'll go under him, between his legs and drinks the same time which he is not bothered by, she has her food in her crate as i know with food that would be a major issue! I researched that i could not expect bear to share his toys, so tried to keep dolly away from him but they are playing with each others, she will go up to him and try take what he has, sometimes he allows her 2 and will sit and watch until he can take it back, his stag is another issue though, he loves it and can chew on it for hours, he growls terrible at her but she doesnt always take the hint and scared he will snap, i was thinking about only letting him have his stag when she is crated? Or is this not fair , its hard to keep her away from him for the amount of time he keeps it, i try to distract her with one of her toys but she soon bounces off to him and is determined to get the stag!!!! My husbands away with work so its harder as i am trying to play with them at the same time!....god that was a long one! Sorry everyone!  xx


We got Nina her own stag. She was probably too young but it was the only way to sort the stag war. Then when Nina got hers they just chewed each others but at least there was two.

Sounds like it's going really well. I taught my two to eat together really early on. Each know their own bowls and sit and wait before I release them to eat. It's very cute. I used to supervise just to be sure neither tried to be crafty. It's always been fine.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> We got Nina her own stag. She was probably too young but it was the only way to sort the stag war. Then when Nina got hers they just chewed each others but at least there was two.
> 
> Sounds like it's going really well. I taught my two to eat together really early on. Each know their own bowls and sit and wait before I release them to eat. It's very cute. I used to supervise just to be sure neither tried to be crafty. It's always been fine.


Me too, or rather three 
3 stags and three bowls, release to eat. I used to keep Dot on her lead because she would try and dash into Inzi dish.

can we have another picture


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds as if they are doing brilliantly in such a short time.


----------



## Lisa21487 (Aug 26, 2013)

Feel like we have gone a step backwards today!!  this morning he was great now dolly cant go anywhere near him , she can pass him but if she goes to close or trys to go by him when he is laying down he growlls, zero tolerance , Feeling guilty for them both...i think i know why though...dolly has really bad diahrreoh so ive been up with her the last few nights every half hour to an hour! Took her back to vets, had been wednesday coz im a worrier so she been on chick&rice and also the pro kolin? But wasnt working and she so tiny was scared she was getting dehydrated! She has had an antibiotic injection this morning and oral antibiotics to start tomorrow but already alot better!! So i arranged for our dog walker to take bear out for an hour while i was at the vets so that he wasnt left behind on his own! He loved his walk, all happy coming home to see me, but growled as soon as he seen dolly and has been terrible all afternoon with her!  
He has also stopped sleeping in his bed during the day, instead laying in the hallway! Wondering if i should get his crate back out so he has a little den again where she cant bother him! Will deffo be getting her a stag, i dont know why i didnt think of that!! Thank you!!  xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhhh that is a gorgeous picture, dolly is a little doll, poor bear - he looks like WTF is that!!
It will get better, Ralph seemed to take to ruby right away, they still have little snaps and growls - but they wouldn't be without each other, you will get there. 
Maybe when dolly is a bit bigger & has more confidence to play rough and tumble, bear will begin to enjoy her more? X
Donna had this with jake and ozzy, I think they are fine now, just make sure bear gets lots of extra treats and hugs x
But please please please keep those pictures coming


----------



## Lisa21487 (Aug 26, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ahhhh that is a gorgeous picture, dolly is a little doll, poor bear - he looks like WTF is that!!
> It will get better, Ralph seemed to take to ruby right away, they still have little snaps and growls - but they wouldn't be without each other, you will get there.
> Maybe when dolly is a bit bigger & has more confidence to play rough and tumble, bear will begin to enjoy her more? X
> Donna had this with jake and ozzy, I think they are fine now, just make sure bear gets lots of extra treats and hugs x
> But please please please keep those pictures coming


I think your right, she is just too small to be fun for him!!! He trys to pin her down but she so little she escapes!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What weight is Dolly? She's itty bitty!! That picture has melted me!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Awww, dolly looks like a little hedgehog!

She's so small!


----------



## Lisa21487 (Aug 26, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> What weight is Dolly? She's itty bitty!! That picture has melted me!


She is a tiny 1.5kg! Bear is just under 10kg. Her mum a min cockapoo (on the small side) and dad toy poodle. I was in two minds about leaving her with her litter til 10 weeks, and maybe i should of..she would of been that little bit bigger for him, but i was 2 inpatient and wanted her home  xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds like it is going well so far. Not sure from your posts if you are telling Bear off for growling but I would not be doing that. They need to sort their relationship out and pups will push things too far and older dogs do need to put them in their place. Molly had a slight problem with the baby puppy I brought into her life in that it was bigger than her in a matter or weeks - but she still told her off and still does now and then even though pup is now three times her weight!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh I love little dolly! - please keep regular posts on bear and dolly and their developing love!!! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

You've been saying that Dolly isn't well. Perhaps Bear is responding and growling to that. They noses are sensitive and I wonder if that could be it. The only thing I did was teach them a pause signal when they were small. 

Maybe Bear is under the weather too and he just doesn't show it because his insides are a bit more sturdy than Dolly's. If they were getting along, as seen by these adorable pictures, I would think about what's changed for him as I don't know why it would suddenly stop. She may have bit too hard once and he didn't like it so now he keeps his distance as he knows what puppy teeth are. Or he doesn't feel well so he's overall grumpy. Maybe she had on accident on some spot that he had claimed previously. It could be a variety of things. But maybe one day at a time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Keep those pictures coming. Try not to worry, they will get there.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It will be fine - in no time at all they'll be best buddies and partners in crime - 2 poos can dig a much better hole than one, for example 
It took Inzi a month to get used to Kiki - Inzi spent her time sulking under the dining room table and removing herself with speed if Kiki went near her. Dot came home and curled up on Inzi's tail and Inzi never bothered. Kiki was horrified and grumbly, but within a few days was fine.
It really will be ok. Be calm and matter of fact yourself. Put Dolly in her crate and take Bear out for a good walk so he is relaxed, and then potter around in the garden with both of them and a pocket full of treats. Try not to worry - difficult I know, but Bear will pick up on your anxiety and be more anxious himself. Try giving him lots of calming signals, lick your lips glance at him and then away and give yourself a little body shake. Other people might think you are nuts, but these are ways that dogs shed stress and and calm situations down.


----------



## Lisa21487 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone, any advice on this......
They seem to be ok ,she follows him every where, he ignores her most of the time just does his own thing, she can be close to him as long as she's not touching him. Every now and again He'll do that mouthing thing, pinning her down but seems to be much more gentle his tail wags like crazy and he makes this crying noise, she takes it all laying on her back trying to lick his face, but twice now after a little while she starts growling snapping at him and snarling showing her teeth?? Sounding very nasty!! He becomes rougher and ive had to put her in her crate for time out because neither of them stop she continues to show teeth but bear does not snap or show teeth back. Is this a normal puppy telling him she has had enough or could this be early signs of aggression? Think i spend too much time on google so feeliing worried! Any of your pups do this to your other poo? Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lisa21487 said:


> Thank you everyone, any advice on this......
> They seem to be ok ,she follows him every where, he ignores her most of the time just does his own thing, she can be close to him as long as she's not touching him. Every now and again He'll do that mouthing thing, pinning her down but seems to be much more gentle his tail wags like crazy and he makes this crying noise, she takes it all laying on her back trying to lick his face, but twice now after a little while she starts growling snapping at him and snarling showing her teeth?? Sounding very nasty!! He becomes rougher and ive had to put her in her crate for time out because neither of them stop she continues to show teeth but bear does not snap or show teeth back. Is this a normal puppy telling him she has had enough or could this be early signs of aggression? Think i spend too much time on google so feeliing worried! Any of your pups do this to your other poo? Xx


Gorgeous picture!!

Don't worry about the teeth.. It's pretty normal. One of them will walk away when they've had enough.  Have fun!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph & ruby used to do this, Ralph was gentle with, and still is when play fighting like that.
Ruby was so vocal - she was like a little rabies piglet!! And she would go back at him, snapping & snarling - it was very funny to watch.
If bear didn't like it - he would tell dolly.
Ralph will be "assertive" to ruby and growl - when there is food involved and she will be submissive and bow her head.
But ruby can also just curl her lip to Ralph, if he walks too close to her when she's playing or chewing a toy on her own - and Ralph knows to walk away,
I think dolly is just testing bear - who seems to be taking it well. She won't be aggressive or vicious, she's just finding her feet so to speak in her new home, and her place in the family dynamics.
Adorable pictures again xx


----------



## Lisa21487 (Aug 26, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ralph & ruby used to do this, Ralph was gentle with, and still is when play fighting like that.
> Ruby was so vocal - she was like a little rabies piglet!! And she would go back at him, snapping & snarling - it was very funny to watch.
> If bear didn't like it - he would tell dolly.
> Ralph will be "assertive" to ruby and growl - when there is food involved and she will be submissive and bow her head.
> ...


Thankyou!!! 
That is exactly what she is like 'a little rabies piglet!'lol its a lovely day windows and back door open my neighbours must be thinking what the hell!!!!! Ive been leaving them to it now that i know its normal and they have been stopping to both have a drink then getting straight back to it to then just stop! Xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lisa21487 said:


> Thankyou!!!
> That is exactly what she is like 'a little rabies piglet!'lol its a lovely day windows and back door open my neighbours must be thinking what the hell!!!!! Ive been leaving them to it now that i know its normal and they have been stopping to both have a drink then getting straight back to it to then just stop! Xx


I used to watch them forever, they loved tug of war with a tea towel, try it... And they still do! X
I love hearing about bear & dolly x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Having two is great! I loved watching all the early interactions. 

I was watching my two today rolling around chomping on each others chops in the garden and just thought they would be lost without one another.


----------

